# Numbat's Nutty Nibblers



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi! I was bored so I decided to start a blog for my two new bunnies! They're black otter in colour and are 11 weeks old. We still haven't given them definite names but thinking about Inky and Numbat or Tug. 

A bit about us 

Hi there all you other buns! 

I'd like to introduce myself but my new humans haven't given me a name yet! I'm 11 weeks old and still a bit wary of them.

I'm black otter in colour and I have grey eyes. I am a very handsome bun. My brother is also black otter but he has brown eyes. 

My brother really likes carrot tops, he goes crazy for them. They _are_ very tasty. I like thistle better myself, although I got a bit put off when the thorns pricked my tongue.

My brother and I live outside in our very own hutch. We get to have a run and do a few binkies in the backyard everyday (I really look forward to this) and also get to run around and make a mess inside.

I hope my new humans and I will become really good friends!

Here they are three weeks ago when we got them! 










































Will have more pics soon!




This is Gingerears one of my cats looking very haughty. We got her a few years ago with her brother Jet who unfortunately disappeared. A lot of people call her the killer cat or sucker upper because she is over friendly but behind your back she'll do something evil. She caught a giant rat the other day.

'I am queen of the world'












This is Calico. When we got her a few years ago she was a semi stray living at a school. One of the teachers was worried about her so we took her in. She had already been litter trained so must have been owned by someone when she was a kitten. She is a very friendly cat and loves her food!
 






Not a worry in the world







'What?'






This is Fred, the scaredycat! He's very friendly once he gets used to you but he'll bolt at any sudden movement or sound! My mum's partner has had him for years but his parents got their first sight of him just a month ago even though they looked after him for a couple of weeks! When he and Calico moved in together, he wouldn't come out from under the bed but now for some reason he chases Calico around!













This is my budgie. He still doesn't have a name either! We've had him for a few months now. He likes exploring and looking at himself in the mirror. He's trained to sit on our shoulder and finger. He's a very chirpy boy!






RIP Jet, Dash, Yuki, Tag, Patch, fish-- play, binky, swim, fly free little ones


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 19, 2009)

Heya, cool buns! I loved the picture of the cat, Gingerears is a good name. Fred's cute too, cats are awesome pets.

You look like a right character hehe with your onions and all .

I think you might find your buns are black fox rather than black otter, do they have tan/orange bits amongst the edges of the white? If not they're foxes.

You look so young! I like your long hair. Is it hot in Aussie today?


----------



## Numbat (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks!! 

The pic of Gingerears is great, it has a really colourful background because it was taken at sunrise :shock: Extremely rare that I get up that early!

 I was dressing up for a school play.

Oh really? They have ginger feet but that's it. They must be black fox then!

I _am _really young so it makes sense!  It's pretty hot here today (38 degrees celcius) but we're having a cooler summer than usual. I've just been down in Warrnambool (a town on the coast) and it was quite cold so we didn't get as many swims as usual. 

We're on school holidays here at the moment and my grandma goes down there every year (for 47 years!). All the family (my dad's side) goes down too but this might be the last year which is really sad! We stay at a caravan park next to the beach.


----------



## Numbat (Jan 20, 2009)

The other day my dad and I went to the supermarket (I love shopping for groceries ) and I saw some dutch carrots with the tops still on them. I asked my dad if we could get some for the buns, he thought about it. Then he broke some of the leaves off and we took them :shock:

Ah well, that supermarket is overpriced anyway  and the buns loved it! They come sit on my lap now to eat veggies!

Our shower has a serious leak! We really should get it fixed as it's such a waste of water and Australia's in drought. We have to turn it off and on from outside so it's really annoying too!

Unfortunately, I'm not a full time bunny parent! My rabbits are at my dad's place where I stay half the time. There's no computer over there so I'll tell you all about the bunnies when I get back! (There is a computer over there actually but it's soo old it doesn't even have a start button!)


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

38 degrees? Ahh bugger that, that's boiling hot. I'm melting at 28 degrees let alone 38.

I like grocery shopping too.

That computer must be very ancient if it doesn't even have a start button. Dad needs to update his electronics I think .


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 20, 2009)

What cute animals! My bf's bunny Frida is also a black otter with brown eyes. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah, we really need a good computer, especially as I'm starting to get tons of homework!!

I'm back btw! Just got back from Queensland yesterday. I started school again today.

There was a heatwave in Melbourne last week. It got up to 45!!! Crazy! (I'm boiling at 30 too!) I was glad I wasn't there but really worried about the rabbits. They survived thank goodness and doing well 

One of Brown Eye's ears has lopped! He is soo adorable!  One ear up and one down! I will definitely post pics soon!

The pellets we have in the supermarket are Peters brand and they're Lucerne pellets. I'll post in the nutrition section when I know the percent of protein etc. Just wondering if these are okay. The rest are mixes (home brand's looks exactly the same as bird seed!)


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 2, 2009)

When you say it looks like bird seed, I'm assuming you mean that it's full of little nuts and seeds? Those are not good for bunnies--their digestive systems can't handle that kind of food and high protein content. I'll look for your nutrition post and reply more there.  Can't wait to see a little half-lop Brown Eye!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> There was a heatwave in Melbourne last week. It got up to 45!!! Crazy! (I'm boiling at 30 too!)


I'll trade you for the -20C were getting here tonight!

Beautiful bunny's!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, I'd almost consider that! Thanks


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi there! This is Tug talking! Yup that's right, I finally have a name!!  ... at least I think so! I was previously known as Grey Eyes or Numbat! My brother is now Inky! The other hooman wanted to call him Radagast which all the hoomans liked but it was too long! I was going to be a Saphira if I was a girl, but I'm not!

My hoomans let us out for runs almost everyday. I can't wait to get out and when I'm out I hate going back in! I won't go anywhere near the hoomans, they're scary! The backyard we run around in is really open! It's just too easy for me to run past the hoomans and under the house!

If the hoomans sit on the ground, Inky will come up and sniff them and he doesn't put up a fight when he's caught. I tried to persuade him to come under the house but he prefers going under the shed or hopping around the garden.

The hoomans are so scary. When I've been out running and going under the house for a long time, they chase me and block me and shout and I just run away.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay! I finally have pics of Inky and Tug! :biggrin2:

Tug is the typical wild rabbit basically. He refuses to socialise and loves being a free rabbit in our garden. It takes all of our skills to catch him because he just runs under our house. He is sooo hard to catch! I'm going to see if the Reject Shop has any barriers so I can block off an area for the buns. 

Inside, he's a bit better. He'll come up and sniff you but if you move, he runs away. I try to be really gentle with him and get him to trust me but when he gets out, my dad catches him, kicking and struggling and the trust is ruined.

Inky is a lot more tame :blushan: So cute. Although he doesn't like getting picked up, he crawls all over me inside and accepts treats. His liquid brown eyes melt my heart, even though he's weed on my pillow twice!

Tug has a longer nose than Inky, that and his grey eyes are the only way we can tell them apart (and their behaviour of course). They're twins! One of Tug's ears lopped too! He must have been copying Inky  I think both of their ears will lop although it's quite late for them to.

Now pics! Yay!

These are the last few week's photos including their great escape a couple of days ago. We couldn't herd them back into their hutch for hours! You can really see how much they've grown since we got them! They are now about 3 and a half months old!

Um lol. The pics are still loading! Next post okay?


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 12, 2009)

Aww, you sound like you really love your little bunnies, that's so sweet. You're a much better rabbit owner than I was at your age.

I'm eagerly awaiting the pictures! That's funny how they have an ear lopped each. The heat can make ears lop, you may find that they will be more loppy in the summer than the winter. I had a bunny of similar breeding and her ears would be more floppy in the heat.

Is it still hot today in Oz? It's a lot cooler here today, been raining too finally.

I love your blog, and Inky and Tug are two of my favourite RO rabbits. Can't wait to see some more pictures.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww thanks! :blushan: You made my day!
Inky and Tug are awesome, but I'm really not that good a bunny owner!

Sure is warm today but not too hot! 

I was going to post pics today but I'm in a bit of a rush. My mum's away so I'm looking after the cats and house over here. Sorry, there should be pics tomorrow!! I have heaps to write too! Bah, there's too much to do and not enough time!

I'm almost off to my dad's and the buns . I'm going to Myers with him, we have $2500 worth of vouchers (from the casino, pfft that's nothing compared to how much he's lost there)!

Bye! 

:dutch


----------



## Numbat (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol! I really do have pics this time! 

Proudly presenting Inky and Tug! (hmm, Inky and Tug sound so kiddish! )
These are from the past couple of months...


Caught Tug's tongue!







Breeze ruffling his fur







Inky













And his widdle cute nose!







































Christmas photo... they had their very own christmas tree which they disposed of quickly 







Bit further along and this is Tug with one lopped ear!































A possum... on our apricot tree!
He was revealed when one of the buns went near him and he climbed up our apricot tree... and starting eating leaves!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

After seeing the thread of pictures in General rabbit forum I had to come and look at your blog to find more 

Your bunnies seriously are really really pretty! I love them! Great names as well


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! :biggrin2:

Ha ha! Tug has decided having one-lopped ear is not in fashion anymore! His ears aren't fully erect but they're not down. I think you're right about the heat Michelle!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 17, 2009)

:? Hmm, I changed my avatar but it's not coming up any different. Oh well.

While I was in Queensland, I went on the internet at the hostel we were staying at and had a quick look around RO. Bo B Bunny had sent me a pm about the RO star and I was answering and my dad was behind me!  He kept teasing me about it, "posting to Mr Bo Bunny"! So embarassing! Not the kind of stuff I share with him.

Queensland was nice btw. It was kind of a change, like when I go to Warrnambool. It was really hot! But actually that was when Melbourne was having a heat wave so it was actually hotter down south.

I just finished reading Brisingr so I'm all Eragonated. Can't wait for the next book! I read the Twilight series and liked that too!

I wonder what people think. How I act is different to what I'm thinking. How can people know you if they don't know what you're thinking? Only I know me. Is that how you feel too? Sometimes I have these random spurts of thinking about life, it's quite strange..


----------



## Numbat (Feb 20, 2009)

Tug got out while my dad was picking some grass. The cage door wasn't locked so he butted it and binkied free :grumpy straight under the house. Right now he's probably having the time of his life, binkying around the garden. Sigh, we now have the difficult task of catching him once again! Other than that, the buns are great!:biggrin2:


Btw, I was thinking of changing my blog name to Numbat's Nutty Nibblers, it would be great if someone could do it. Also, if possible please change The Adventures of Inky and Numbat to The Adventures of Inky and Tug. Thanks!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for that! 

Awww :X Firefox crashed so I lost my post.

Oh well, you can all have pics instead 

Btw that possum actually lives around us. We see him almost every night WALKING ACROSS POWER LINES! They're so agile!


Little buts and cottontails. 'Ahh! Monster's coming! Run away!'



















What's that on my bum?







This shows one of Tug's ears completely lopped and one erect






"Shh, have you heard Chalk's mommy is getting married? Secret!"




"What!?"













Calico engrossed in Eldest


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2009)

For whatever reason, bunny butts are funny!


----------



## WhisperingAcres (Feb 26, 2009)

I love your buns and all their pictures! So cute! I also really like your budgie. It needs a name! I would call it Custard because of its colour. Anyway, I was fascinated with your picture of the possum. We have possoms here (or opossums) but they look nothing whatsoever like your possoms. Ours look essentially like enormous rats with grey fur and white faces and very long pink tails. They have babies that will cling to them. I think they're cute but a lot of people don't like them. Their noses are long and pointy. Your possums are way cool!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks! 

Yeah he really needs a name! I quite like Custard but my dad usually disagrees with names I say!  He wants to call the budgie Chirp!

Yeah, your possums are quite different to ours! I have to admit, ours are cuter  but opossums are cool! I love how all the babies cling to them!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 2, 2009)

Your babies are just the most gorgeous I have seen!

I love them :jumpforjoy: Can't wait to see more and hear all about their adventures.

Nik


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow! We got an earthquake here last night! :shock: It measured 4.7 on the Richter scale... that's pretty big for Melbourne! The walls shook and some things rattled. I've never felt an earthquake and I ran downstairs and told everyone but they hadn't felt it so I doubted it was one. But then I went on msn and heaps of people had felt it. Wow, how exciting! 

It's labour day on Monday so we have no school! Yay! :biggrin2:

This is Inky... possibly Tug though lol (the computer I'm on has a very dark screen so I can barely see the photo).


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 6, 2009)

GREAT BLOG! 
+ Pictures.

but i htink you need to rezise you pictures as they are HUUUUUGE and they take me a while to load haha.

They seem to have grown very very fast!

great job with teh blog!


Prisca x


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

Thankies Prisca! 

The pics are different for every computer. They're pretty small on the one I'm on now (perfect size) but the other one I have to scroll! So yeah, I think I'll make them a bit smaller 

Yup! They grow fast don't they!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol, I looked up Australian rabbit forums on google and it came up with a rabbit _control _forum  Guess we have a serious bunny problem.

I'm eating cheerios right now  Yum! And I just ordered pizza because my mum and Donald are out at a wedding. It's only been a few weeks since theirs. Amazing night! (I'll have photos soon!). Bbq chicken flavour from pizza hut lol.

I just realised that you don't know my name! I think I've posted it once here! Well, if you guess correctly you'll get a warm congratulations from me! 

Still can't believe we had an earthquake! That's awesome!

Inky's ears have almost completely lopped! Hopefully I'll have more pics on Monday!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 11, 2009)

Pics 












Off with his head!













Lord of the bun buns


----------



## Numbat (Mar 11, 2009)

Whiskers!
















Yum yum! Bunny for supper!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

wah your cat is cute!!
and the bunners.
i might draw one of the above.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 15, 2009)

Today the hooman let my brother and me out in the garden to play. I ran around and did heaps of binkies! Then I hopped around the garden sniffing at the fruit trees. Inky followed me around as usual. I'm of course number one bun around here! Then he decided to hop towards the clothesline! So I dashed across the grass, doing a few binkies along the way, to join him but he moved and I almost crashed into him! Then we were off binkying again. We had a good game of tiggy before the hooman caught us and brought us inside.

I, of course, made her chase me around the garden before her and the other hooman got me stuck in a corner. It was really scary, they were all around me and then hands came down from the sky and grabbed me. I kicked and struggled but then the hooman wrapped me in her arms and put me into her chest. My heart was beating hard as she took me inside.

There's not much to do inside, it's no where near as much fun as outside! I've never ever done a binky inside before. There's stuff to explore though and the hoomans aren't as scary inside. I also can't get away from them so I don't try. I even come up to the hooman when she sits on the floor. Sometimes we get yummy green stuff! Mmm, it's tastier than pellets!

So that was my big adventure. I hope I get to have another day out soon!

Tug :carrot


----------



## Numbat (Mar 18, 2009)

We had _another _earthquake here just before! :shock: I don't think we've had any this big since I was born and now all of a sudden 2 in 2 weeks! Melbourne is the last place you'd expect earthquakes. Maybe our continent is falling apart It measured 4.7 on the Richter scale, not big globally but exciting for us!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 18, 2009)

Yesterday one of the big hoomans let me inside for a wander. I hopped up the corridor and slipped through the gap of a door. It was so cluttered in there! So many hidey holes, very appealing. I explored the room for a bit, very proud of myself for not doing any poos when one of the hoomans came in carrying a little broom!

He crawled under the beds and clothes racks after me. Of course I avoided him easily! It was pretty funny cos he had to keep getting out of the clothes and going under and moving the broom. The biggest hooman was laughing at him but the other one eventually herded me back down the corridor again after chasing me around everywhere :clapping: Then I got some carrot tops! Mmmm!

Inky :carrot


He's back in his hutch now (Inky, not my brother ).


----------



## Numbat (Mar 23, 2009)

Hee! I'm buzzing!  Not that buzzed but still you know buzzed! Ha ha!

So Inky and Tug are great. I let Inky out for a few binkies outside and Tug inside 'cos I don't trust him not to dash under the house. Gorgeous boys


----------



## Numbat (Apr 2, 2009)

Tug was sitting on a nest of hay today. He looked so cute there. I might stick a few eggs next to him and enter the Easter contest  I got a few photos of Inky as well, I'll post them asap!

My friend played an April Fools joke on me yesterday!! She said she was leaving the school!! I completely believed her because everyone was in on it and it wasn't overacted! And I've never had a proper April fools played on me. It was weird when they told me because my mind thought she was leaving!

We missed sport yesterday too. We had health instead :grumpy: That sucks.

Yay! Tomorrow is the last day of term!!  I have tonnes of holiday homework though! My friends and I are going bowling after school. Wee! Two weeks of holidays! :biggrin2:


----------



## Numbat (Apr 5, 2009)

Tried the bunns on some banana today. They completely ignored it 

And as promised I have some pics of Inkybun!


Hi there!










What's in there?

























Woosh! Aren't I fast!





Found some new friends


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice pictures, such a cute bunny.


----------



## Numbat (May 15, 2009)

Wow it's been a while since I updated this blog. Well nothing much to update really. Inky and Tug are well, getting a bit cheeky  They run up and down the corridor and hide in my brother's room.

I can finally appreciate people's obsessiveness with Rex fur! We went to the vet today to visit our cat Fred and there was this gorgeous brown Rex bunny with the softest, velvety fur! Absolutely beautiful! My next bunn might be a Rexy! :biggrin2:

I'm going to attempt to build Inky and Tug a run outside so they don't escape when we let them out in the garden. In art class we're building sculptural chairs and using chicken wire so I kind of pinched some to use for the run. Hopefully it will be a success!

I'll try to take some more photos of the bunnies soon and put them in this blog!

Ha ha!! :biggrin2: 

Tess


----------



## Numbat (May 16, 2009)

I added a couple of effects to some photos. Thanks to Susan for posting the link.


----------



## Numbat (May 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to me!  inkbouce:

:airborne:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 20, 2009)

Hey Tess I can't believe I've not commented on your blog before, geez sorry about that.

You have 2 very cute bunnies. I love their colouring. Are they inside or outside bunnies?

Great pictures you did, I just love the water effect one. I must do some more of them.

Susan


----------



## Numbat (May 23, 2009)

Thanks 

Yeah the water effect is great!

They're outside bunnies but we let them run around inside for runs.

My friends and I walked around for ages in the city today but it was really fun. We played laser skirmish at Crown which is so awesome! And lunch of course! :biggrin2:

It's funny because one of the guys in our class likes me but he's really shy so he and his friends kind of followed us to Crown. There were nine of us not including them but Linda stuck with her boyfriend mostly who's our friend as well. Lol don't know how that's relevant, but it was a very fun day


----------



## Numbat (May 23, 2009)

Tug practising for the Easter comp (honestly I can barely tell the two apart!)






Tug showing who's boss 






Gingerears and Inky


----------



## Numbat (May 31, 2009)




----------

